# Adhesive for rubber to metal



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

3-M Trim and Emblem adhesive should work. Available at auto parts stores or auto-body supply stores. It's very similar to the contact cement we use to adhere rubber armaflex insulation to metal duct which has to withstand both vibration and high velocity air.

Apply the adhesive to both the rubber and the metal and allow to tack before putting the pads in place.


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Thank you very much, Sir; that sounds exactly in line with what I was thinking, but wasn't sure of the specific product. My auto parts store handles body shop supplies as well, so it sounds like something that they should have on the shelf. Now, do you happen to know where I set that doggone piece of rubber that I was going to use for this? :whistling2:


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

If you're lucky like me it will be in the last place you look for it. 

Don't forget to clean both the metal and the pads with denatured alcohol or mineral spirits before applying the adhesive!


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

DexterII said:


> Thank you very much, Sir; that sounds exactly in line with what I was thinking, but wasn't sure of the specific product. My auto parts store handles body shop supplies as well, so it sounds like something that they should have on the shelf. Now, do you happen to know where I set that doggone piece of rubber that I was going to use for this? :whistling2:


 You'll find that when you come home after buying another piece.:wink:


----------



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Yes, had planned to clean it properly first, but thank you for the reminder. I was debating about stopping by TSC or the hardware store this afternoon, to buy a piece of rubber, but know that if I do, I will walk in the barn and be looking right at it.


----------



## MecGen (Mar 26, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> You'll find that when you come home after buying another piece.:wink:


AAAArrrrggggg

That happens to me all the time, I just loose it :wallbash:

Frank


----------

